# Goose mount



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I am looking for someone to mount a blue goose I got here last weekend. The only damage to the bird is a broken wing. The break is in the upper part. It should be an easy mount. Any suggestions on who to take it to or references to people thanks. Fargo to Bismark area.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Bill Kitsman in West Fargo I have heard does a very good job.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Give it to Rick Acker the moderator of this forum he does great work and has mounted many birds for me. check out his gallery on his website www.roughridergamebirds.com


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

OK thanks for the tips...though the guy in Grand Forks does some really impressive work...but its a bit out of my way and really do not want to mail it to him. Thanks again


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

give it to rick acker. does an awesome job
he hunts alot and usually mixes in dropping/picking up
birds on his hunting trips
go to roughridergamebirds.com


----------

